# Annybody planning on getting into keeping chickens this year?



## Anish

Just realized that in about 2 and a half weeks, most Tractor Supply Companies are going to start having their chick days. We got into keeping chickens about 3 years ago (we've now expanded to ducks, geese, turkey, and guineas) and they are an absolute blast! :lol:

Anybody planning to get into birds?


----------



## chizzel

We have been thinking about chickens but I'm not really sure where to start. We live on 5 acres which I think would be enough. I just have a feeling my girlfriend and her kids will get too attached and be against eating one every now and then lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish

chizzel said:


> We have been thinking about chickens but I'm not really sure where to start. We live on 5 acres which I think would be enough. I just have a feeling my girlfriend and her kids will get too attached and be against eating one every now and then lol.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


First place to start is to make sure you are zoned for it. Nothing worse than getting everything going, kids get attached, and then you have to get rid of them. 

We have the same problem here. Honestly, I couldn't eat any of our birds. Ours are really cool pets and we get eggs and amazing fertilizer from them. I call them "pets with benefits" :lol:. Not that I have a problem with people butchering. Not at all. It's just not for our family. Nothing wrong with having all the fresh eggs you can eat though. Besides, if for some reason you do need to butcher, just don't tell them next time you have chicken, that's where it came from .
If your girlfriend and her kids are critter people, they will get attached. Chickens are very friendly and a riot to watch. It's very easy to get attached to them. Turkeys are even worse.


----------



## Rysalka

Free range mine for eggs and bug control......best thing going.
My old rooster herds the hens to the coop each evening.

Rooster is a Sumantra
Hens are Barred rocks, modern games, will add a few leghorns this year.

Live in the country so need smart fast chickens or the hawks eat well.


----------



## Anish

Rysalka said:


> Free range mine for eggs and bug control......best thing going.
> My old rooster herds the hens to the coop each evening.
> 
> Rooster is a Sumantra
> Hens are Barred rocks, modern games, will add a few leghorns this year.
> 
> Live in the country so need smart fast chickens or the hawks eat well.


Bug control is a definite! :lol:
Love the Sumatra's. I don't have one (yet ), but I've always thought they were very pretty. 
A good solution for dealing with predators in guineas. Ours have treed raccoons and chased off hawks for us. 
We have..... A RI rooster and two RI hens, 1BR roo, 2 buff orpington hens, 1 silver laced Wyandot, 2 Easter egger roos and 7 hens, 1 Jersey giant hen, 1 lt. brahma hen, 2 black sex-links, 2 red sex-links, 1 polish roo, 2 polish hens, a pair of blue andelusians (beautiful birds!). We also have bantams.... 2 cochin roos, 2 cochin hens, 2 pair of Mille Fleur d'Uccles, 1 pair porcelain d'Uccle, 1 pair gold sebrights, 1 pair of seramas, and a trio of silkies, 
Ducks....
6 pekins, 1 pr rouen, 6 Cayuga, 3 fawn/white indian runners. 
2 geese 1 gander Toulouse
1 pair of guinea fowl
and a young bourbon turkey hen with identity issues. :lol:


----------



## jasomx6

after thinking about getting chickens for a few years the girlfriend and I finally spent a few days this summer building a coop and picked up four rhode island reds from a supplier north of Oakland county. shortly after we increased out flock to eight by adding two isa-browns and two buff orppintons, Excuse my spelling.

We have had the chickens now for around six months. We BOTH enjoy them very much. We built them a 4x8 coop with a 8x10 run that they have free run of during the daylight hours. We have let them roam our yard before the snow started piling up and it was very enjoyable to watch them pick through the yard and large garden that we have.

Although they are more costly then I had hoped it is very satisfying to know that we have pretty much a waste free household now and all scraps and expired food goes to good use. we even have neighbors and friends that bring goodies over for the chickens which is fun. 

So to end my ramblings........chickens are good, LOL


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Anish said:


> First place to start is to make sure you are zoned for it. Nothing worse than getting everything going, kids get attached, and then you have to get rid of them.
> 
> We have the same problem here. Honestly, I couldn't eat any of our birds. Ours are really cool pets and we get eggs and amazing fertilizer from them. I call them "pets with benefits" :lol:. Not that I have a problem with people butchering. Not at all. It's just not for our family. Nothing wrong with having all the fresh eggs you can eat though. Besides, if for some reason you do need to butcher, just don't tell them next time you have chicken, that's where it came from .
> If your girlfriend and her kids are critter people, they will get attached. Chickens are very friendly and a riot to watch. It's very easy to get attached to them. Turkeys are even worse.


We had chickens in a regular subdivision(100x200 old time lots). Only had hens. Their yard was fenced with a 6ft.stockade fence (so no one could see them). I'm sure the immediate neighbors knew but never said anything. When they were getting past their prime (2 years) I would take them to get butchered all at once. Time to start over with new ones.

Also did rabbits just before the chickens. Kids got more attached to the rabbits. They could actually play and pet them.

I had Rhode Is. reds.


----------



## Anish

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> We had chickens in a regular subdivision(100x200 old time lots). Only had hens. Their yard was fenced with a 6ft.stockade fence (so no one could see them). I'm sure the immediate neighbors knew but never said anything. When they were getting past their prime (2 years) I would take them to get butchered all at once. Time to start over with new ones.
> 
> Also did rabbits just before the chickens. *Kids got more attached to the rabbits. They could actually play and pet them*.
> 
> I had Rhode Is. reds.


We have a buff orpington hen that you cant keep out of your lap. She also chases small sticks and brings them back to you. I have a bantam cochin rooster that follows me everywhere and also wants to sit on people. Most of our birds will play and snuggle with you. Even our geese are affectionate. I have one goose ho loves hair :lol:. The best is our turkey. Like I said, she's like a dog.


----------



## chizzel

Anish said:


> First place to start is to make sure you are zoned for it. Nothing worse than getting everything going, kids get attached, and then you have to get rid of them.
> 
> We have the same problem here. Honestly, I couldn't eat any of our birds. Ours are really cool pets and we get eggs and amazing fertilizer from them. I call them "pets with benefits" :lol:. Not that I have a problem with people butchering. Not at all. It's just not for our family. Nothing wrong with having all the fresh eggs you can eat though. Besides, if for some reason you do need to butcher, just don't tell them next time you have chicken, that's where it came from .
> If your girlfriend and her kids are critter people, they will get attached. Chickens are very friendly and a riot to watch. It's very easy to get attached to them. Turkeys are even worse.


We are all critter people, so I would be lying if I said I wouldn't end up getting attached to them also lol. We live in the sticks and many of the neighbors have some form of livestock so I'm sure zoning wouldn't be an issue. We got two rabbits a few months ago and the dog even ended up friending them although he still chases the wild ones in the yard lol. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish

chizzel said:


> We are all critter people, so I would be lying if I said I wouldn't end up getting attached to them also lol. We live in the sticks and many of the neighbors have some form of livestock so I'm sure zoning wouldn't be an issue. We got two rabbits a few months ago and the dog even ended up friending them although he still chases the wild ones in the yard lol.
> 
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


:lol: Nothing wrong with being a critter person. If you get chickens, I'm sure you'll have a blast with them. You'd be surprised how smart they are (I sure was!) and they are an absolute riot to watch. Warning, they are addictive. You'll learn about chicken math :lol: (justifying buying more birds. It's pretty funny) A good place to learn everything you ever needed to know, and some things you don't, check out http://www.backyardchickens.com/f/ I don't care for a lot of the people on there, but LOTS of very good information. If you check it out, search "chicken math" :lol:.


----------



## Paperboy 1

Anish said:


> Bug control is a definite! :lol:
> Love the Sumatra's. I don't have one (yet ), but I've always thought they were very pretty.
> A good solution for dealing with predators in guineas. Ours have treed raccoons and chased off hawks for us.
> We have..... A RI rooster and two RI hens, 1BR roo, 2 buff orpington hens, 1 silver laced Wyandot, 2 Easter egger roos and 7 hens, 1 Jersey giant hen, 1 lt. brahma hen, 2 black sex-links, 2 red sex-links, 1 polish roo, 2 polish hens, a pair of blue andelusians (beautiful birds!). We also have bantams.... 2 cochin roos, 2 cochin hens, 2 pair of Mille Fleur d'Uccles, 1 pair porcelain d'Uccle, 1 pair gold sebrights, 1 pair of seramas, and a trio of silkies,
> Ducks....
> 6 pekins, 1 pr rouen, 6 Cayuga, 3 fawn/white indian runners.
> 2 geese 1 gander Toulouse
> 1 pair of guinea fowl
> and a young bourbon turkey hen with identity issues. :lol:


And a partridge in pear tree........

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Anish

Paperboy 1 said:


> And a partridge in pear tree........
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
:lol: I was thinking the same thing as I was typing that.


----------



## chizzel

Anish said:


> :lol: I was thinking the same thing as I was typing that.


Lol yes you have quite the flock there Anish. I think someone shared the backyard chicken site with me in a previous thread about chickens. I need to spend some time on there researching an adequate coop for 6-8 birds.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish

chizzel said:


> Lol yes you have quite the flock there Anish. I think someone shared the backyard chicken site with me in a previous thread about chickens. I need to spend some time on there researching an adequate coop for 6-8 birds.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's the hard part! There are SO may choices out there, it's hard to settle on one!


----------



## farmboy

We got into chickens last summer, started out slow but it got out of control fast, ISA browns, cochines , rhode island red, silkies, turkeys, ducks geese, french pearl guines .... broilers.... at the end of the summer we had over a hundred birds..... many went to the butcher. My question is we had lots of coop poop and when I clean the coop I take it and pile it way on the back of our property ( 20 acres) can I use it as garden fertilizer this spring. It was last added to in early november.


----------



## Patman75

I have been raising chickens for a 5 years. It has been fun and once you get set up and the operation running smoothly it is easy to do. I'm on a 2.5 year cycle with my birds. I get 5-6 new pullets every year and when the oldest birds get to their 2nd moult (2.5 years) they are retired to freezer camp. They make great soup. This also puts less stress on the flock to winter 10 birds compared to 15-18. 

Michigan right to farm act should let you have chickens anywhere unless you are in an association. Check local laws for limits.

The most important thing when caring for chickens is predator protection. Everything likes chicken. Do not use chicken wire! Welded wire or hardware cloth. Think fort Knox chicken coop when building.

We will be firing up the incubator in the next few weeks.


----------



## Anish

farmboy said:


> We got into chickens last summer, started out slow but it got out of control fast, ISA browns, cochines , rhode island red, silkies, turkeys, ducks geese, french pearl guines .... broilers.... at the end of the summer we had over a hundred birds..... many went to the butcher. My question is we had lots of coop poop and when I clean the coop I take it and pile it way on the back of our property ( 20 acres) can I use it as garden fertilizer this spring. It was last added to in early november.


Funny how quickly that can happen isn't it? 



I depends on how it's ben "composted" 

if you just let it sit in a pile it takes about 6-12 months

If you turn the pile every few weeks about 4-6 months

If you put it in one of those barrels on a pivot point and rotate every day or so as little as 4 weeks

Their is also something called compost accelerator ( or some such) it's benieficial bacteria that speeds the process along

It helps to wet the pile every now and then during dry spells / also your never suspposed to 100 % deplete the pile You should leave just a little to seed the next batch.


----------



## Anish

Patman75 said:


> I have been raising chickens for a 5 years. It has been fun and once you get set up and the operation running smoothly it is easy to do. I'm on a 2.5 year cycle with my birds. I get 5-6 new pullets every year and when the oldest birds get to their 2nd moult (2.5 years) they are retired to freezer camp. They make great soup. This also puts less stress on the flock to winter 10 birds compared to 15-18.
> 
> Michigan right to farm act should let you have chickens anywhere unless you are in an association. Check local laws for limits.
> 
> The most important thing when caring for chickens is predator protection. Everything likes chicken. Do not use chicken wire! Welded wire or hardware cloth. Think fort Knox chicken coop when building.
> 
> We will be firing up the incubator in the next few weeks.


Very true!! Even once you make a "fort Knox" chicken coop, Odds are, you will have the occasional predator problem. Something will somehow do the impossible and find their way in.  

Yup, were going to be dusting off the incubator too . Be nice to have little ones again. Seems like it's been a long time.


----------



## Ricky Missum

Was just checking out one last night at Sams. I don't know if anyone has seen it, but for $300.00 it seems awfull small!!(Unless there is more too it!!) I'm in Westland, not on the old lots, 40'wide, still only 60' wide and was thinkin of giving it a go. Have a covered patio, and folks on each side or behind shouldn't be a problem, but have a huge domestic and feral cat population in our sub. (can always try to controll) but how long does it take before the hens start producing eggs?? Was this winter hard(lose many) ?? Keep the birds inside or outside with this cold??? Co-worker has four goats and has lost two and he's not sure why, keeps them in a heated shed..


----------



## Anish

Ricky Missum said:


> Was just checking out one last night at Sams. I don't know if anyone has seen it, but for $300.00 it seems awfull small!!(Unless there is more too it!!) I'm in Westland, not on the old lots, 40'wide, still only 60' wide and was thinkin of giving it a go. Have a covered patio, and folks on each side or behind shouldn't be a problem, but have a huge domestic and feral cat population in our sub. (can always try to controll) but how long does it take before the hens start producing eggs?? Was this winter hard(lose many) ?? Keep the birds inside or outside with this cold??? Co-worker has four goats and has lost two and he's not sure why, keeps them in a heated shed..


I have yet to see one of these pre fab coops that is worth the money they want. Any that I have seen have been made from cheap materials 
and poorly constructed. 
With that little room, I wouldn't get more than a couple of chickens. That's not a whole lot of room to work with as far as birds go. Were you planning to free range or keep them penned? If it's a completely enclosed pen, cats won't be a problem. If you free range, that could be bad. However, I have 3 barn cats who are scared to death of my chickens :lol:. Hard to say. 
If you start from chicks, it can take anywhere from 16 weeks to 8 months to start getting eggs. Depends on the breed.
I'm up here in northern Mi. and I free range my birds. I've had no problems with cold and I don't heat the coop. Cold shouldn't be an issue. 

There are a LOAD of things that could have happened with the goats. Unfortunately, they are susceptible to all sorts of things.


----------



## deer sluger

Anish said:


> I have yet to see one of these pre fab coops that is worth the money they want. Any that I have seen have been made from cheap materials
> and poorly constructed.
> With that little room, I wouldn't get more than a couple of chickens. That's not a whole lot of room to work with as far as birds go. Were you planning to free range or keep them penned? If it's a completely enclosed pen, cats won't be a problem. If you free range, that could be bad. However, I have 3 barn cats who are scared to death of my chickens :lol:. Hard to say.
> If you start from chicks, it can take anywhere from 16 weeks to 8 months to start getting eggs. Depends on the breed.
> I'm up here in northern Mi. and I free range my birds. I've had no problems with cold and I don't heat the coop. Cold shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> There are a LOAD of things that could have happened with the goats. Unfortunately, they are susceptible to all sorts of things.


I'm with you Anish the prefabs are not worth it you can make one that will last a lot longer and will cost a lot less .just don't let chicken math get you it got me.


----------



## Anish

deer sluger said:


> I'm with you Anish the prefabs are not worth it you can make one that will last a lot longer and will cost a lot less .just don't let chicken math get you it got me.


:lol: When I got on BYC and had someone explain chicken math to me, I just about died laughing!!! I thought it was just me! Problem is, they are kina like potato chips. One or two just makes you want more .


----------



## Anish

If you are just going to have a couple and keep them for pets/eggs, I would recommend buff orpingtons. They are very sweet and gentle. They also seem to bond to people very easily and they usually are fairly early layers. If you want a mixed flock, I would go with buff orpingtons, black sex-links, and new Hampshire reds. They are good starter chickens and very winter hardy. 
Anybody new to chickens, I HIGHLY recommend getting on the website Back Yard Chickens and do your research first. They aren't for everyone, but if you like animals, they are a blast!


----------



## Patman75

Totally agree with joining or at least lurking on backyardchickens.com. all you need to know about chickens. Isa browns/redsexlinks/red stars are good started birds too. Very friendly and lay a lot of eggs. Gotta watch out of the BOs. Next thing you know one goes broody and then chicken math takes over. 

As for the cold my chickens do just fine. As long as they are in a draft free coop they will be fine. No heat required. Follow deep litter method and provide at least 4sq ft per bird in the winter. Mine hardly come out in the snow. My coop is elevated so they hang out underneath in the summer and winter.


----------



## Anish

Patman75 said:


> Totally agree with joining or at least lurking on backyardchickens.com. all you need to know about chickens. *Isa browns/redsexlinks/red stars are good started birds too.* Very friendly and lay a lot of eggs. Gotta watch out of the BOs. Next thing you know one goes broody and then chicken math takes over.
> 
> As for the cold my chickens do just fine. As long as they are in a draft free coop they will be fine. No heat required. Follow deep litter method and provide at least 4sq ft per bird in the winter. Mine hardly come out in the snow. My coop is elevated so they hang out underneath in the summer and winter.


 
Yup, very good choices! 

Havent had a BO go broody yet, but I have had one decide to turn from hen to rooster!! :yikes:

Mine wear a path in the snow from the chicken coop to the duck I can't wait for the snow to melt just so they can get out and run around!

OH! Don't take the advice of anyone at TSC! At least my personal experiences with the stores up here is, nobody has a clue what to do with birds :irked:


----------



## Waif

I would run blacks if I had chickens again.They seem able to make their way around challenges so I,ve read. Have raised quite a mix with barred rocks in the running for a favorite. Last coop had a heat lamp, well defended from bird contact for winter. Keep water thawed and eggs could wait till evening if no one to pull them. A coop that had a lot of planning put into it, though a learning thing. A lever outside their run to open and close pophole. Heart shaped screened shuttered vent at peak. Large front windows with one open in fair weather,guarded by wire mesh. Fenced sides below raised coop allowing dry shade. A fortress for birds. At least when kids left gate opened after playing with them so they could get back into run,or else they roosted where they could.Dang kids.
Only change would be to access nest boxes from outside the coop. It still stands though its been near a decade and it needed one more section of rafter to be just right.
Anyway,had decent egg production throughout winter and happy hens.
Moved to where nearest neighbors kinda squirmy about chickens and zoning meaning they need to be on board. They question free range for some reason.:lol:


----------



## bad400man

We decided to get into chickens last year around this time after i found out the city now allows us to have them. we are allowed to have up to 6 hens but no roosters. I put together a nice coop/run and just bought my hens (3 buff orphingtons and 3 barred rocks) that were just about ready to lay. Its been fun having them but we did have 2 birds die each about 2 months apart and they were all in good heath.


----------



## Anish

bad400man said:


> We decided to get into chickens last year around this time after i found out the city now allows us to have them. we are allowed to have up to 6 hens but no roosters. I put together a nice coop/run and just bought my hens (3 buff orphingtons and 3 barred rocks) that were just about ready to lay. Its been fun having them but we did have 2 birds die each about 2 months apart and they were all in good heath.


That's a beautiful set up!


----------



## Wendy

I've currently got 3 coops, one has Sumatras, one has mixed breeds and the other heritage turkeys. I'll be culling many of them and going back to Salmon Faverolles, I really like them, super easy keepers, good in confinement, handles the cold well. I also have Pheonix and Yokohama in my rabbit shed. And we have some guinea running around, though they help with ticks... they are NOISEY, and I wouldn't recommend if you lived in a rural area.
We also added goats and Jacobs sheep to our little farm. Can't wait till spring!

Though Michigan has the right to farm law, new proposed changes in the GAAMPS will leave it up to your township weather or not you can have any live stock. They have 4 catigories now, and the 4th which is new, says that land zoned residential is not suitable for any livestock. Doesn't matter if you have 40 acres in the middle of no where. Also some AG zoned lands, if too close to residential housing, a certain number of homes, this may not be "suitable" and up to the township to decide. I've been fighting it because I fall in the latter.

Nice coop Bad400man!

My advice and often due to chicken math.... build a bigger coop than you think you'll need. And make it big enough you can stand up in it and swing a shovel around.


----------



## Anish

Wendy said:


> I've currently got 3 coops, one has Sumatras, one has mixed breeds and the other heritage turkeys. I'll be culling many of them and going back to Salmon Faverolles, I really like them, super easy keepers, good in confinement, handles the cold well. I also have Pheonix and Yokohama in my rabbit shed. And we have some guinea running around, though they help with ticks... they are NOISEY, and I wouldn't recommend if you lived in a rural area.
> We also added goats and Jacobs sheep to our little farm. Can't wait till spring!
> 
> Though Michigan has the right to farm law, new proposed changes in the GAAMPS will leave it up to your township weather or not you can have any live stock. They have 4 catigories now, and the 4th which is new, says that land zoned residential is not suitable for any livestock. Doesn't matter if you have 40 acres in the middle of no where. Also some AG zoned lands, if too close to residential housing, a certain number of homes, this may not be "suitable" and up to the township to decide. I've been fighting it because I fall in the latter.
> 
> Nice coop Bad400man!
> 
> My advice and often due to chicken math.... build a bigger coop than you think you'll need. And make it big enough you can stand up in it and swing a shovel around.


 
Hey, how have ya been? 
I REALLY want some Salmon Faverolles! Hey, you don't happen to have a Bourbon tom that you want to get rid of? I have a lonely hen :lol:. 
I'm PRAYING that bill doesn't go through! I fall into the latter too. Now, since we already have critters, wouldn't we be grandfathered in? Sucks because I have a neighbor who complains about my roosters too. :irked:


----------



## plugger

I keep threatening to buy my wife some chickens. She grew up on a farm with 9 thousand layers so she spent her whole life doing eggs until after we were married. She would even have to drive home a couple days a week and every weekend when she was in college. She says the only chickens she wants to keep are frozen ones. She can still tell the size of an egg whether its medium, large or extra large just by picking it up.


----------



## shoelessjoe

I haven't thought of that, I will research the overhead and bottom line. I'm close to buying the farm (hoping not to kick the bucket LOL!) and choosing between HAAAWGS and Goats. I would have to maintain a pasture with the goats and milk them (extra expense). With the Hawgs I will be able to plant the pasture with Deer feed (corn, beans, specific feed for antler growth) and keep the hardwoods and pines for stands. But I just don't care for HAWG Raising, and do know a bit about goats and the process. I'm up in the air, but I believe the goats are winning in spite of the loss of acreage to pasture instead of deer feed. I might just farm deer but that would come at a loss, and I don't like no loss (might as well keep leasing with the hope of the new owner continuing the lease.). Chickens, hmmm, I love chicken


----------



## Anish

shoelessjoe said:


> I haven't thought of that, I will research the overhead and bottom line. I'm close to buying the farm (hoping not to kick the bucket LOL!) and choosing between HAAAWGS and Goats. I would have to maintain a pasture with the goats and milk them (extra expense). With the Hawgs I will be able to plant the pasture with Deer feed (corn, beans, specific feed for antler growth) and keep the hardwoods and pines for stands. But I just don't care for HAWG Raising, and do know a bit about goats and the process. I'm up in the air, but I believe the goats are winning in spite of the loss of acreage to pasture instead of deer feed. I might just farm deer but that would come at a loss, and I don't like no loss (might as well keep leasing with the hope of the new owner continuing the lease.). Chickens, hmmm, I love chicken


I would go with goats over hogs any day!


----------



## Wendy

Goats are my choice too (though I have been thinking about a few american new guinea hogs, they can be raised on pasture grass alone). Goats also love to eat poison ivy........ love it, and I love that they do!



I'm doing well Anish... as long as I stop falling on my behind on all the darn ice in the yard! OUCH! 

The turkeys I have are Royal Palms and a pair of chocolates and one BBW that's working on 4 yrs old. Had a bunch of health issues with my birds after I got a batch of chicks from the hatchery... seems like they were all sick from the get go, lost a couple shipments, the survivors seemed ok, and then all my birds started getting sick and I decided I'll need to start over. So thats were I am at this point. Like I said, I found a person with some nice Fav stock that I'll buy from and I'll get a few turkey at a later time. I'll no longer support hatcheries if I can help it. (Ideal is the one I ordered from)

I figure if I have issues with the township over farming issues.. I may just have to run for office myself. LOL! :idea:


----------



## Anish

Wendy said:


> Goats are my choice too (though I have been thinking about a few american new guinea hogs, they can be raised on pasture grass alone). Goats also love to eat poison ivy........ love it, and I love that they do!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing well Anish... as long as I stop falling on my behind on all the darn ice in the yard! OUCH!
> 
> The turkeys I have are Royal Palms and a pair of chocolates and one BBW that's working on 4 yrs old. Had a bunch of health issues with my birds after I got a batch of chicks from the hatchery... seems like they were all sick from the get go, lost a couple shipments, the survivors seemed ok, and then all my birds started getting sick and I decided I'll need to start over. So thats were I am at this point. Like I said, I found a person with some nice Fav stock that I'll buy from and I'll get a few turkey at a later time. I'll no longer support hatcheries if I can help it. (Ideal is the one I ordered from)
> 
> I figure if I have issues with the township over farming issues.. I may just have to run for office myself. LOL! :idea:


Ya, that ice is miserable!!
Oh, that stinks about your birds!! I worry every time I add birds .
Good to know about Ideal!! Thanks!


----------



## NoNameMan

I have a pet rooster chicken, a barred Plymouth Rock. I get wake-up calls and no eggs.


----------



## ibthetrout

I have 14 right now, mostly mixed breeds from my own hatching. I do have a nice pair of blue splash silkies that I hope to breed this summer. I have them all in one big coop right now, but will be separating the silkies very soon. I've had chickens for 5 years now and have only lost 2 in that time. Our egg production just picked up in the last week and we are getting 8 eggs out of 12 hens right now. Not too bad considering 2 of our hens are from the original bunch and are 5 years old now.

I want another turkey, but the wife isn't having any of that. It's like having another small dog crapping in your yard. Turkeys are so much fun though. The one we had was like a pet dog and always can to you for attention. I found out the hard way one day he does not like noisey YELLOW dewalt drills. He flogged me with his wings and spurred me in the back when I was working on the coop one day. That guy did not like the color yellow.


----------



## Anish

ibthetrout said:


> I have 14 right now, mostly mixed breeds from my own hatching. I do have a nice pair of blue splash silkies that I hope to breed this summer. I have them all in one big coop right now, but will be separating the silkies very soon. I've had chickens for 5 years now and have only lost 2 in that time. Our egg production just picked up in the last week and we are getting 8 eggs out of 12 hens right now. Not too bad considering 2 of our hens are from the original bunch and are 5 years old now.
> 
> I want another turkey, but the wife isn't having any of that. It's like having another small dog crapping in your yard. Turkeys are so much fun though. The one we had was like a pet dog and always can to you for attention. I found out the hard way one day he does not like noisey YELLOW dewalt drills. He flogged me with his wings and spurred me in the back when I was working on the coop one day. That guy did not like the color yellow.


If you get any splash chicks, let me know ! I've been looking for some!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

After getting our first chickens last March, we got ducks this year...lol. Not sure what we're in for with them, but we will find out. We got 3 of them...a Rouen, Pekin, and Kkaki Campbell. Kinda excited to have them...


----------



## Anish

ausable_steelhead said:


> After getting our first chickens last March, we got ducks this year...lol. Not sure what we're in for with them, but we will find out. We got 3 of them...a Rouen, Pekin, and Kkaki Campbell. Kinda excited to have them...


Hopefully the kaki will be a hen. They produce insane amounts of eggs!


----------



## mrford

yes i intend on getting pheasents this spring along with some bob white. i raised and released ringnecks last year, so i will try my hand at quail this time.


----------



## Anish

mrford said:


> yes i intend on getting pheasents this spring along with some bob white. i raised and released ringnecks last year, so i will try my hand at quail this time.


 
One of these days, when I get all of my other projects under control (LOL, talk about wishful thinking ) I'd like to get into those too.


----------



## Wendy

ausable_steelhead said:


> After getting our first chickens last March, we got ducks this year...lol. Not sure what we're in for with them, but we will find out. We got 3 of them...a Rouen, Pekin, and Kkaki Campbell. Kinda excited to have them...


I can tell you what you're in for... POOP!!! Lots n lots of POOP! Their very favorite thing to do, is POOP ..in their pool water immediately after you clean it.. They are funny and cute, and the eggs are good, thicker and richer than chicken eggs.


----------



## outdoor junkie

Anish said:


> First place to start is to make sure you are zoned for it. Nothing worse than getting everything going, kids get attached, and then you have to get rid of them.
> 
> We have the same problem here. Honestly, I couldn't eat any of our birds. Ours are really cool pets and we get eggs and amazing fertilizer from them. I call them "pets with benefits" :lol:. Not that I have a problem with people butchering. Not at all. It's just not for our family. Nothing wrong with having all the fresh eggs you can eat though. Besides, if for some reason you do need to butcher, just don't tell them next time you have chicken, that's where it came from .
> If your girlfriend and her kids are critter people, they will get attached. Chickens are very friendly and a riot to watch. It's very easy to get attached to them. Turkeys are even worse.



Anyone in Michigan is allowed to raise chickens for personal use. We are given this right under the right to farm act which is a State law that trumps any city or township ordinances. The only exception is some places you cannot raise roosters. Most times when this is brought up local government will drop the harrasment, because they know they can't legally enforce it. 

On a different note I had chickens two years ago and let them free range my yard. While I really enjoyed them, I grew tired of poop on everything. So this year I am going to raise Quail, I have 70 eggs in the incubator due to hatch next week.


----------



## Copper15

farmboy said:


> We got into chickens last summer, started out slow but it got out of control fast, ISA browns, cochines , rhode island red, silkies, turkeys, ducks geese, french pearl guines .... broilers.... at the end of the summer we had over a hundred birds..... many went to the butcher. My question is we had lots of coop poop and when I clean the coop I take it and pile it way on the back of our property ( 20 acres) can I use it as garden fertilizer this spring. It was last added to in early november.


My family used to have chickens. They learned to wait a year before putting in the garden. I sometimes was to strong and would burn plants.:SHOCKED:

We even had an incubator and would hatch 50 at a time ourselves. My mother worked for Head Start and they would hatch out a dozen or so there also for the kids to watch and learn. After a week or so she would bring those chicks home with her.

I can't hardly eat a store bought eggs now. They are just so bland in comparison. I liked the chickens that layied the green or blue eggs because most people turned their noses up at them.:lol:


----------



## Anish

Copper15 said:


> My family used to have chickens. They learned to wait a year before putting in the garden. I sometimes was to strong and would burn plants.:SHOCKED:
> 
> We even had an incubator and would hatch 50 at a time ourselves. My mother worked for Head Start and they would hatch out a dozen or so there also for the kids to watch and learn. After a week or so she would bring those chicks home with her.
> 
> I can't hardly eat a store bought eggs now. They are just so bland in comparison. I liked the chickens that layied the green or blue eggs because most people turned their noses up at them.:lol:


You DEINITELY want to compost the daylights out of chicken poo! Make sure to mix in yard waste, stir it well, and let it sit for a year. 
I can't eat store bought eggs either. Between the taste and knowing what the processing is.


----------



## farmboy

I have a couple questions for the experts, Our geese are Laying, do we eat the eggs ? also when we hard boil our eggs we loose have the egg removing the shell, What am I doing wrong. We currently have about 30 birds and I really enjoy them, Geese , ducks, guinnea hens and layers, as soon as the weather breaks we will get some cornish rock cross meat chickens too.


----------



## Anish

farmboy said:


> I have a couple questions for the experts, Our geese are Laying, do we eat the eggs ? also when we hard boil our eggs we loose have the egg removing the shell, What am I doing wrong. We currently have about 30 birds and I really enjoy them, Geese , ducks, guinnea hens and layers, as soon as the weather breaks we will get some cornish rock cross meat chickens too.


You can eat goose eggs. If you rinse your eggs in really cold water right when you pull them off the stove, they separate really well from the shell.
Never done Cornish before. We have our birds for eggs and pets, but I can't imagine they are much different. Only thing I have heard is that the Cornish eat an insane amount of food.


----------



## Copper15

With the boiled eggs. Leave the eggs in the fridge for 3 weeks before you boil them. After they are boiled we put them in the fridge without water over night. Older eggs seem to separate from the shell easier for some reason.

The Cornish do eat and drink a lot more and fatten up super quick. You have to take up and put down their food for them. We had gotten a dozen one year and they ate so much that we think they all died from heart attacks! All died in 3 weeks one by one. No signs of injery or deseise. We couldnt even get them to eating size:rant:. We liked buff orbingtons for meat. they got bigger and quicker than most other breeds and never bullied the others. Almost all of our buff lived until we butchered them.


----------



## Anish

Copper15 said:


> With the boiled eggs. Leave the eggs in the fridge for 3 weeks before you boil them. After they are boiled we put them in the fridge without water over night. *Older eggs seem to separate from the shell easier for some reason.*
> 
> The Cornish do eat and drink a lot more and fatten up super quick. You have to take up and put down their food for them. We had gotten a dozen one year and they ate so much that we think they all died from heart attacks! All died in 3 weeks one by one. No signs of injery or deseise. We couldnt even get them to eating size:rant:. We liked buff orbingtons for meat. they got bigger and quicker than most other breeds and never bullied the others. Almost all of our buff lived until we butchered them.


Very true. I forgot to mention that. It's because the egg has time to lose some moisture and the membrane shrinks away from the shell a little.


----------



## outdoor junkie

Add the eggs to already boiling water with a bit of vinegar in it. Set the timer for 13 minutes. Pull them out immediatly and put them in ice water and I promise they will peel very easily.


----------



## Anish

outdoor junkie said:


> Add the eggs to already boiling water with a bit of vinegar in it. Set the timer for 13 minutes. Pull them out immediatly and put them in ice water and I promise they will peel very easily.


 
I've heard about that one. Never tried it, but if I can remember to, I'm gonna give it a try next time.


----------



## M.Schmitz87

Im thinking about raising meat chicken but mostly for the benefits of knowing where my meat comes from. The wife and i are into clean eating since a couple of month and as more educated we get on how our regular foods are processed as more concerned we get.

Where would you guys recommend looking for chicks? Or do you order em online? We will be located in the Richmond area. 
And what is an all organic way to feed my chicks?


----------



## farmboy

We raised cornish rock crosses, they get big fast and eat a lot, we got them thru Family farm and home but tractor supply gets the too. There are companys that sell organic feeds but they are costly, Try Armada brand feeds, they may carry some also once they are large enough you can let them roam and feed themselves. We found that if they have to move around for their food we didnt have issues with them getting so fat they died or broke their legs from weight. We raised 30 last summer and they averaged 5lbs dressed out and that was the ones we raised thru the summer, the second group we got in august werent as big, They came from Townline Poultry in Zeeland. Hope this helps.


----------



## Copper15

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Im thinking about raising meat chicken but mostly for the benefits of knowing where my meat comes from. The wife and i are into clean eating since a couple of month and as more educated we get on how our regular foods are processed as more concerned we get.
> 
> Where would you guys recommend looking for chicks? Or do you order em online? We will be located in the Richmond area.
> And what is an all organic way to feed my chicks?


Tractor Supply and I believe Family Farm and Home have them this time of year. My family has also ordered them online from different hatcheries.

Chickens will eat corn and any bread, greens, and tomato based leftovers. If you give them enough room to rome in a yard or big pen they'll catch bugs, eat grass, and scratch around looking for seeds and stuff.

Make sure they have a good supply of tiney gravel! They use it in their gizzards to help grind their food up.


----------



## outdoor junkie

Just hatched out 60 quail the past two days. Will be producing eggs and ready to slaughter a few in 6 weeks. Can't stomach store bought eggs anymore since I had chickens. But decided to change up to quail to get away from poo covering everything in the yard.


----------



## miruss

Copper15 said:


> Tractor Supply and I believe Family Farm and Home have them this time of year. My family has also ordered them online from different hatcheries.
> 
> Chickens will eat corn and any bread, greens, and tomato based leftovers. If you give them enough room to rome in a yard or big pen they'll catch bugs, eat grass, and scratch around looking for seeds and stuff.
> 
> Make sure they have a good supply of tiney gravel! They use it in their gizzards to help grind their food up.


If you catch them when there a little older at TSC they are half off.


----------



## MuddyPaws1

We just picked up another 6 chickens to add to our flock. Now I am planning a new pen for raising quail.


----------



## Anish

miruss said:


> If you catch them when there a little older at TSC they are half off.


LOVE THAT!! I got 15 for $1 each last week because they were clearing them out for the next delivery .


----------



## Anish

MuddyPaws1 said:


> We just picked up another 6 chickens to add to our flock. Now I am planning a new pen for raising quail.


3 barred rock and 3 black sexlink? VERY cute!


----------



## dead short

Next question......are four nesting boxes enough for the 12?


----------



## Patman75

dead short said:


> Next question......are four nesting boxes enough for the 12?


Yes. 1 box per 4 birds. 3-4 sq ft per bird in the coop and 10 sq ft per bird in the run is a good start. If they are too cramped then you could have issues like feather picking. They won't spend too much time out if the coop in the deep snow and wind.

I have an 8x8 coop with a secure 11x12 run with part of the run under the coop so they can hang out in the shade. I also have a 8000 sq ft unsecured chicken yard with a 4 ft fence that I only let them in when we are home. This keeps them in my yard and out of the landscaping. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dead short

Planning on at least a 8x16 run plus they'll have the 8x8 under the coop as well. Any issues with snow load on the run? I was going to make the run with a pitched top.


----------



## Patman75

dead short said:


> Any issues with snow load on the run? I was going to make the run with a pitched top.


Nope. Wish I did that.


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bad400man

Might be a long shot here but I have a barred rock rooster that is free to a good home if anyone needs a roo. He is about 5-6 weeks old, he was in a straight run chick purchase and we cannot have roosters in my city. shoot me a pm if you are interested in him.


----------



## Patman75

bad400man said:


> Might be a long shot here but I have a barred rock rooster that is free to a good home if anyone needs a roo. He is about 5-6 weeks old, he was in a straight run chick purchase and we cannot have roosters in my city. shoot me a pm if you are interested in him.


There is a gal out in perry that takes unwanted chickens. I think she posts in Craig's list and backyard chickens. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dead short

Now what....,

http://www.offthegridnews.com/2014/05/02/michigan-bans-animals-on-small-farms/


----------



## Waif

Man I miss my chickens. Coop I built was a palace. Tight,no draft but had a Plexiglas piece in east wall the same size as a wood cover spaced accordingly on same wall that could be tilted up to open in warmer weather with wire cover over opening. No chicken wire as too many times as a kid it was torn from predators (dogs). Fence buried 2 ft. but next run I,ll just lay it 2 ft. from bottom of fence on outside to save me digging. Sloped to rear roof with about a foot tall heart shaped cut out near high spot with a notch in its side and the hole covered with hardware cloth. A wood door with latch to close it in cold weather. Summer venting was good. Notch in side of heart allowed power cord to pass through with door latched in winter. Elevated water fountain off floor to neck level on birds and heat lamp above was defended by heavy wire fencing and kept fountain water available.
Pop hole door was attached by cable to a lever outside the run to open and close.
Next, hoping another build is in the future, will have external access nest boxes wheel chair height.
Treat time I,d bring them a tuna can of small smooth gravel during the times they were not out to scratch,needed reserved from warm weather collecting come winter. Shaded dust bath in run,shade under coop. Besides those rare occasions kids had closed the run entrance and confused birds were roosted where they could when I came home they had it pretty good. And we had fresh sassy eggs!


----------



## Patman75

This is our second year hatching. 32 eggs, 8 hatched so far, at least another 10 pipped, with more eggs moving. My daughter is bouncing off the walls. 


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patman75

Pics.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dead short

A little update on the progress of the coop..... The chickens have been out in it for about a week and definitely prefer it over the garage.....I think. 

Painted the inside white. Tiled the floor, my wife wanted something with pink. 


















Today's project is the poop deck for the roost.....


















Also leveling out the little stairs on the front today. Waiting on a few free sliding garage windows before putting on siding.


----------



## Patman75

Looks great.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dead short

Stairs.....check.


----------



## dead short

A little update. Been working on this summers endless project a little here and there. Side note, chickens are a nightmare on landscaping. 

That being said, my wife decided that filling in dirt holes and replacing mulch wasn't cute anymore so I headed out to TSC to get fencing supplies for a run. Had to at least put the siding on the back though before getting started on the run. 










The "chicken expert" there told me that a four foot fence was plenty high enough to keep chickens in. I should've brought chickens so she could've told them. Just as I finished, three hopped up on the rail, one pooped on it, and they all jumped down. Actually, thinking about it later, it was probably the top rail that enticed then to jump up there in the first place. 










Headed out to self serve lumber to buy some 2x4's for a "roof". Luckily a friend had some leftover netting from a pheasant pen. 










For now, they are contained, just have to build a ramp and finish the rear access door. 

I know it's not 100% predator proof, but this is only designed to be daytime containment, they are locked up in the coop every night. 

Still have to get a few windows and I can finish the siding on this chicken mansion - Robin Leach would be impressed. 

Now, we just need 200 dozen eggs to break even. LOL. 

Continued..........


----------



## dead short

A side note.....

A doctor who my wife works with asked if we had room for a few bee hives. He already had some hives in his yard and didn't want to add any more. In exchange for free honey, I offered him a few square feet.


----------



## wintrrun

dead short said:


> A little update. Been working on this summers endless project a little here and there. Side note, chickens are a nightmare on landscaping.
> 
> That being said, my wife decided that filling in dirt holes and replacing mulch wasn't cute anymore so I headed out to TSC to get fencing supplies for a run. Had to at least put the siding on the back though before getting started on the run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "chicken expert" there told me that a four foot fence was plenty high enough to keep chickens in. I should've brought chickens so she could've told them. Just as I finished, three hopped up on the rail, one pooped on it, and they all jumped down. Actually, thinking about it later, it was probably the top rail that enticed then to jump up there in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed out to self serve lumber to buy some 2x4's for a "roof". Luckily a friend had some leftover netting from a pheasant pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now, they are contained, just have to build a ramp and finish the rear access door.
> 
> I know it's not 100% predator proof, but this is only designed to be daytime containment, they are locked up in the coop every night.
> 
> Still have to get a few windows and I can finish the siding on this chicken mansion - Robin Leach would be impressed.
> 
> Now, we just need 200 dozen eggs to break even. LOL.
> 
> Continued..........




Looks great.
Funny how these little projects turn out to be little.:lol:


----------



## Patman75

You will need more windows and/or supplemental light in the winter or they will stop laying eggs all together. Windows that you can open in the summer will help keep the heat down.

My chickens are too fat and lazy to hop over a 4 foot fence. The run is completely closed but the additional fenced in 6000 sq ft chicken yard has only a 4 ft tall fence with no rail on top. It seems like if they had something to jump on the top they could get out easier. With no rail on the top of the fence they stay put most of the time.  I too got real tired of them destroying the landscaping.


----------



## dead short

When it's done, finally, it will have two 2x3 sliders (one on each side) and a 2x2 slider on the front. I didn't add any windows on the back because that's where the roost is.

The side windows that are on there now are basement windows rigged up on hinges and are a terrible pain in the rear, not to mention not entirely weather proof.


----------



## Patman75

This is our new chicken tractor. Much improved from my first tractor. Bigger, lighter, easier to move on wheels, food and water moves with coop, better predator protection, no cleaning poop, can hold layers, meat chickens or turkeys.


----------



## miruss

No sky lights ? LOL looking good i think your right they liked the rail. I have trees in my pen a couple of mine like to get on the lower limbs then jump the fence to get in the yard. Now we just pen the main gate once maybe twice a week to let them run in the yard. Your right they love the mulch but they definitely help on the bugs in the yd. you shouldn't have a problem with predators as long as locked in building at night. On my coop shed i just took off a panel on the back side 4x5 ft put some chicken wire on it to keep out the predators at night and lets a nice breeze to keep cool ( no floor so rain not a problem) and in the winter i put a double layer of clear plastic to help with the light seems to help with keeping up the egg laying in the winter more light


----------



## dead short

Nice. I actually considered building a tractor, but ended up with the repurposed playhouse. My wife wanted a permanent coop.


----------



## dead short

miruss said:


> No sky lights ?



Hmmmm..... Not out of the question if I can find one for free. LOL.


----------



## Patman75

dead short said:


> Nice. I actually considered building a tractor, but ended up with the repurposed playhouse. My wife wanted a permanent coop.


I mostly use the tractor as a grow out coop for the new chicks in the summer. Once they get around 18 weeks the combine them all in the big coop for the winter. When they are 18 weeks they can at least hold their own with the pecking order getting sorted out.


----------



## ibthetrout

Looks good. Funny how much more work these coops are than you think. I have windows in my coop and no supplemental lighting. I still get eggs in the winter, but is half of normal summer production. I have 6 foot 2" x 4" welded wire fence for my run and I have 2 or 3 that can get out of that. I hope to do like you did and put a net over the top. One thing I invested in that really made life better was an auto chicken door. 200 bucks and worth every last cent. Just something else to consider.


----------



## Greenbush future

Never considered having a coop maybe one day I will, I can see it takes some effort to set it up right. Heck my first apt was smaller than Dead's coop. The siding looks great too, but do your neighbors complain about the animals or smell? Just curious, the sub looks like a nice one.


----------



## dead short

Luckily we're not in a subdivision and the coop is probably 400 feet from the neighbors. We've only got one neighbor that might complain a little. Not a noticeable smell outside 20-30 feet, for now. Lol.


----------



## Patman75

dead short said:


> Luckily we're not in a subdivision and the coop is probably 400 feet from the neighbors. We've only got one neighbor that might complain a little. Not a noticeable smell outside 20-30 feet, for now. Lol.


Dry pine shavings, sand in the run/coop and food grade Diatomaceous Earth (DE) work great on keeping the smell down. DE also helps with killing lice and mites.


----------



## dead short

We've been using pine shavings on the poop deck under the roost and on the floor inside the coop. Makes it a lot easier to clean.


----------



## Patman75

dead short said:


> We've been using pine shavings on the poop deck under the roost and on the floor inside the coop. Makes it a lot easier to clean.


Putting linoleum on the poop deck helps too.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dead short

Patman75 said:


> Putting linoleum on the poop deck helps too.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Yep. Got it.


----------



## dead short

Getting there.....


----------



## Patman75

Dead short, have the raccoons been testing your defenses yet? The moms and babies are on the move. I had 4 last night fighting and trying to get into mine. Time to put out the DPs for a while.


----------



## dead short

Patman75 said:


> Dead short, have the raccoons been testing your defenses yet? The moms and babies are on the move. I had 4 last night fighting and trying to get into mine. Time to put out the DPs for a while.



Not yet, but I have a 220 ready to put in front of the pop door if needed. They get locked up inside the coop every night. The pop door is the only way in, if they can figure it out.


----------



## Patman75

Don't be surprised to walk into something like this one night.


----------



## Copper15

Patman75 said:


> Don't be surprised to walk into something like this one night.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OBXbfpP2vDM


:SHOCKED:. Time to bust out the 22 or better yet the shotgun! Its odd that all those ***** look young. I didn't spot any big/old fat ones at all.


----------



## dead short

Patman75 said:


> Don't be surprised to walk into something like this one night.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OBXbfpP2vDM



  That looks like a kindergarten class when you break out chocolate teddy grahams.


----------



## Patman75

The downside of chickens is the varmint control. After the raccoon fights and hand prints all over the tractor trying to find a weak spot I set 6 DPs next to the chicken tractor and caught 5 raccoons in one night. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ibthetrout

Everybody loves a chicken dinner!


----------



## Patman75

ibthetrout said:


> Everybody loves a chicken dinner!


No doubt.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Greenbush future

Patman75 said:


> The downside of chickens is the varmint control. After the raccoon fights and hand prints all over the tractor trying to find a weak spot I set 6 DPs next to the chicken tractor and caught 5 raccoons in one night.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


These darn varmints are ripping shingles off my roof to get inside, I was shocked at how well they can do this, they actually pried up a 1x6 board under the shingles and gained access to my garage. And there was no food or live animals in my garage either. 
The video that showed the idiots feeding the wildlife was sick. Could any of you imagine living around that area were that many little destructive critters live? They clearly have no fear of man in that example, and it's because they have been fed like this before.


----------



## tangleknot

I work at a farm/orchard in Romeo and we have chickens as well as other farm animals. We have become a "drop off" for animals that people no longer want, can take care of, etc. We discovered 4 roosters that I believe are Campine's. They have been quarantined for a couple of weeks and are healthy. They appear to be young and are beautiful, black and white. 

We can't keep every animal that is left for us. We are regulated by the MDA and have limitations as to how many animals we can house. Please PM me if you are interested in these free roosters. SE Michigan.


----------



## dead short

Been getting a little honey here and there. This quart was processed last night from one comb out of a super. 2lbs, 8oz worth. Up to three quarts do far.....Sharing it is tough.


----------



## dead short

From the vent to the pan in about 8 minutes. These two were laid while I was in the coop this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Patman75

dead short said:


> From the vent to the pan in about 8 minutes. These two were laid while I was in the coop this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Great amber color and they stand up tall in the pan. :thumbup:

I had 5 roosters and 4 old hens processed the other day. I forgot that silkies have blue skin. I don't think my wife will be eating those.


----------



## dead short

That is cool. We've been averaging 10 to 12 eggs a day. My nine-year-old just started selling them for $2 a dozen. It keeps her helping me in the coop


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Patman75

$2.00 is a good deal for farm fresh. $3.00 you might be breaking even.


----------



## swoopkin

Just placed our order for 25 chicks. Been in the process of building a coop inside our barn and a nice size run off the back. Will update with pics soon


----------



## dead short

Patman75 said:


> $2.00 is a good deal for farm fresh. $3.00 you might be breaking even.



Buying food at the co-op now, so $2 is enough to keep my daughter picking eggs, and still have her "help" us with food costs. Last bill was less than $35 for a little better than 200 lbs. I think I spent more than that on eggs before. There's five dozen in the fridge to hand out yet this week. &#128077;


----------



## dead short

Heat for the coop...... Thoughts. I've heard don't worry about it. Some people use heat lamps. Seems a bit like a losing effort. The coop is relatively draft free. Also heard (Backyard chickens) that chickens produce about 10 watts of heat energy. I think I have five rolls of insulation in the basement left over from a project. Might insulate the walls and the ceiling just to help hold the heat (what little there is) and keep the cold from penetrating in as easy.


----------



## Anish

dead short said:


> Heat for the coop...... Thoughts. I've heard don't worry about it. Some people use heat lamps. Seems a bit like a losing effort. The coop is relatively draft free. Also heard (Backyard chickens) that chickens produce about 10 watts of heat energy. I think I have five rolls of insulation in the basement left over from a project. Might insulate the walls and the ceiling just to help hold the heat (what little there is) and keep the cold from penetrating in as easy.


Usually when it starts dropping way down for long stretches, I'll put a heat lamp in my coop. Just enough to take the edge off, not to really warm things up. If you do decide to add a lamp, just make sure it's REALLY secure so that you don't have a fire.


----------



## Patman75

No heat for me. They do just fine. Wind and drafts are the big thing. Don't bother with insulation because the mice will nest in it.

I do have a light with a timer just to keep them laying during the winter


----------



## dead short

Patman75 said:


> No heat for me. They do just fine. Wind and drafts are the big thing. Don't bother with insulation because the mice will nest in it.
> 
> I do have a light with a timer just to keep them laying during the winter



Didn't think about mice although so far so good...... Already decided against a light for heat just because of the fire risk. They're still laying 9-10 eggs a day at the current light levels so haven't decided on a light yet. Another month and the days will start getting longer so I might just let them take a break for a month or so if they decide to. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Patman75

Go with a LED light for reducing the fire risk. Less power consumption too.


----------



## Waif

Last flock wintered I hung a red bulbed heat lamp from a rafter and defended it with woven wire with enough distance between wire and bulb just in case a bird went crazy and put it's head through wire.. Raised fountain off floor just in reach of level beaks. Deep littered floor but did clean under roost periodically.
Draft free is important but some air needs exchanged on occasion to avoid frost from any moisture including respiration. Opening the door to check was often enough if kept in coop on real bitter days . Otherwise the pop hole was opened during the day to run with a couple covered areas in it.
A flake of hay now and then scattered on the floor and a tuna can of grit for them to spill with a half inch added sometimes and they were happy birds.


----------



## Waif

dead short said:


> From the vent to the pan in about 8 minutes. These two were laid while I was in the coop this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


No fair if you squeeze the hens.:lol:


----------



## lmholmes11

We just bought a house in Gaylord and it came with 4 chickens and a coop. During the late summer/ we were getting 4-5 eggs a day. Now we are getting around 3 sometimes 4. Is there any other sources for chicken feed that's cheaper then TSC? A bag is about $11 and really doesn't last all that long. Just curious?


----------



## Patman75

lmholmes11 said:


> We just bought a house in Gaylord and it came with 4 chickens and a coop. During the late summer/ we were getting 4-5 eggs a day. Now we are getting around 3 sometimes 4. Is there any other sources for chicken feed that's cheaper then TSC? A bag is about $11 and really doesn't last all that long. Just curious?


A 50 lb bag for 4 chickens should last almost a month. Find your local grain elevators for other feed choices. $11-13. For 40 lbs sounds about right. Are the sparrows eating a lot of food?


----------



## lmholmes11

Yeah that's about how long a bag lasts i just figured it'd last longer. No the feed is inside the coup


----------



## Patman75

In general Michigan has very low prices for chicken feed compared to other states. Thanks to all the AG in the state. West coast states pay over double what we do for feed.


----------



## dead short

I just bought 200 pounds of feed (the co-ops layer mix) and a 50 pound bag of shelled corn for $45 on Friday. 

I go right to the co-op. We quit going to tractor supply. Our co-op has an 18% layer mix that has cracked corn, chicken feed (crumble), soybeans, oyster shells, and I think some other stuff.

Try this place....

http://www.gaylordfeedandgrain.com

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Michael Wagner

I don`t know how many you might have up there but look for a farmer that grinds his own, here in Lapeer we have a few that are way cheaper and better quality than TSC or the co-op. I got 100 lb whole corn for $9.00 and 100 lb cracked for $11.00 in Sept.


----------



## OLD TRUCK

have had chickens now for a few years (5) continue to struggle with water in the winter, keep telling myself there has to be a better way. this year I have decided to keep the water outside on the one of those heaters (cannot stand them) but am out of options. I used to keep the water in the coop but I have ducks and they are messy buggers. does anyone here have good winter watering solutions

old truck


----------



## dead short

I made this one. Cost me next to nothing..... Got the lamp at Goodwill and the cookie tin at the other second hand store in town. So far, so good. Uses one 60 watt bulb, or whatever they are these days. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## big blu

We're going to get some chicks this spring. The fiance had some afew years ago so we have the coop and he knows a lot of the basics on having chickens. My question is, do I need to separate the chicks of different breeds? I plan on getting a couple buff orpingtons, maybe a couple brahmas, and definitely a couple guineas. Just not sure if the babies will peck each other to death for being different, or if they just do that to the sick ones.


----------



## Patman75

big blu said:


> We're going to get some chicks this spring. The fiance had some afew years ago so we have the coop and he knows a lot of the basics on having chickens. My question is, do I need to separate the chicks of different breeds? I plan on getting a couple buff orpingtons, maybe a couple brahmas, and definitely a couple guineas. Just not sure if the babies will peck each other to death for being different, or if they just do that to the sick ones.


As long as they grow up together and are the same age they will be fine. Chick integration is much easier than adult chicken integration. I have had all sorts of breeds together and they are fine.

There will be a alpha and an omega but the pecking is not bad if they grow up together.

As long as they all have enough room/ not over crowded they will be fine.


----------



## POLARBEAR

So how have your chickens faired this winter? Ours have done well. very little frostbite. once maybe on a couple of combs. our slowest day for eggs was 4 and most days we get 6 or 8 eggs. not bad. No heat and no extra light. They have water all day and food and get a treat most everyday. most treats are black sunflower seeds. The chickens love them. They also get any table scraps we have. With as brutal as some of these temps have been I'm surprised.


----------



## Patman75

Ours are going fine. I need it to warm up a bit some I can clean the poop boards. Hard to do when everything is frozen. 

We are getting ready to set hatching eggs for this spring. We are planning for an Easter Hatch so eggs will be set on March 14.


----------



## dead short

Poop board is frozen solid. Looks like concrete. Birds don't seem to be bothered much. Egg production down to about 4-5 a day, but we haven't used any supplemental light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## POLARBEAR

I was out at the farm last summer talking chickens and mentioned having poop boards and the farmer shows me a roll of plastic about 2' wide and 20' long. It's real thin but rigid. Maybe 1/16th". I laid it out on new poop boards and stapled it down. My wife has been able to clean the poop boards all winter. I'm not sure the plastic was the difference but worth a try. Also the poop boards get cleaned more than once a week.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

I have had 5 hens for about 9 months now. Built a really nice coop (4'x6') out of recycled pallets and used a 10'x10' dog kennel for a run (we have an acre). I also installed an automatic door opener by a British company called "Chicken Guard" that has worked very well. Saves me from having to go out and open/close the coop door 2 times a day. Sure, it isn't cheap but it allows the wife and I to be away from the house and know that come sunset, the hens are safe and sound in their coop. The "pop door" is made from a plastic white cutting board that slides up and down in a small piece of aluminum U channel and is operated by the automatic door opener on a pulley system. Used the cutting board instead of wood to combat warping and jamming issues. Plus it is white and allows me to look out my window to see if the door is opened or closed. 

During the summer the hens free range in the yard (and the neighbors...old Farmers that don't care) and in the winter they are in the coop and run. So far only minor frostbite on a few combs but egg production has remained pretty constant. 4-5 per day. No artificial light or heat source. Waterer is a 5 gallon bucket with horizontal poultry nipples and a bird bath heater inside. The waterer is in the run along with a feeder that I made out of a 5 gallon bucket. We only feed organic feed from a certified organic farm in Brown City, MI. Bought all the birds as 8 week old pullets from a lady outside of North Branch, MI. 

I have 1 of each... Barred Rock, Amber link, Australorp, Welsummer, and Black sex link. 

Here are some photos I took of the coop shortly after I finished it late last spring. 

























Jeff


----------



## dead short

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I have had 5 hens for about 9 months now. Built a really nice coop (4'x6') out of recycled pallets and used a 10'x10' dog kennel for a run (we have an acre). I also installed an automatic door opener by a British company called "Chicken Guard" that has worked very well. Saves me from having to go out and open/close the coop door 2 times a day. Sure, it isn't cheap but it allows the wife and I to be away from the house and know that come sunset, the hens are safe and sound in their coop. The "pop door" is made from a plastic white cutting board that slides up and down in a small piece of aluminum U channel and is operated by the automatic door opener on a pulley system. Used the cutting board instead of wood to combat warping and jamming issues. Plus it is white and allows me to look out my window to see if the door is opened or closed.
> 
> 
> 
> During the summer the hens free range in the yard (and the neighbors...old Farmers that don't care) and in the winter they are in the coop and run. So far only minor frostbite on a few combs but egg production has remained pretty constant. 4-5 per day. No artificial light or heat source. Waterer is a 5 gallon bucket with horizontal poultry nipples and a bird bath heater inside. The waterer is in the run along with a feeder that I made out of a 5 gallon bucket. We only feed organic feed from a certified organic farm in Brown City, MI. Bought all the birds as 8 week old pullets from a lady outside of North Branch, MI.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 1 of each... Barred Rock, Amber link, Australorp, Welsummer, and Black sex link.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some photos I took of the coop shortly after I finished it late last spring.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



Nice coop.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Ok.. I just now finished reading the whole thread. I know it is older and some may have already found answers to their questions. Visit the website backyardchickens.com and you can learn A LOT. A few things I learned over the last year (I am not an expert by any means)......

1) Chicken wire is for keeping chickens in, and not keeping predators out. I used 1/2 inch x 1/2 inch welded wire over all of my windows and vents. I have never had a predator even attempt to get in the coop.

2) Venting a coop is key.. Roof vents work well in the winter and windows in the summer. If your coop does not have enough ventilation, you will have serious frostbite issues and respiratory issues in your flock. 

3) Steam your eggs, don't boil them. You will be amazed at how well the shells peel off. 

4) I use a product called "Sweets PDZ" on my poop deck under my roost bar. It a granular horse stall freshener and the poop clumps up like cat liter. It also keeps moisture and foul odors at bay. It can be bought at TSC for $9.99 a bag. A bag lasts me 3-4 months if I add a bit of fresh stuff every two or three cleanouts. I scoop it out once a week. 

5) I coated the floor of my coop with a Roofing tar like substance made for repairing roofs of houses (Home depot or lowes). It is thick like tar, but when it dries it is the best moisture barrier coop floor you can find. It also sealed all the little nooks and crannies that fleas, ticks, mites and other bugs like to hide in between the walls and floor. 

6) use a 2"x4" for a roost bar. The birds can sit on a 2x4 flat footed and hunker down on their feet during cold weather to prevent frostbitten feet.

7) I use hay and/or pine shavings over the top of the roof tar floor inside of the coop. I clean it out monthly.

8) I never keep water in the coop. It adds too much moisture to the air when spilled or dripped on the bedding. The 5 gallon poultry nipple waterer with cheap bird bath heater has never frozen in the outside run. As long as the bird bath heater is fully submerged and almost touching the bottom of the bucket near the nipples I have had no freezing issues even in subzero temps. The Hens ALWAYS come out of the coop daily... no matter how cold it is.. The 10x10 dog run I use as a run does have a tarp over EMT conduit roof that keeps snow and rain off the run. 



Just some ideas.. 

Jeff


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Thanks Dead shot... I love keeping a small flock.  Fresh eggs daily, insect control in the summer, and all the neighbors love the organic, free range, GMO/Soy free eggs I give them.


----------



## slowpoke

chizzel said:


> Lol yes you have quite the flock there Anish. I think someone shared the backyard chicken site with me in a previous thread about chickens. I need to spend some time on there researching an adequate coop for 6-8 birds.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/advantektrade;--the-farm-house--chicken-coop


----------



## ibthetrout

slowpoke said:


> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/advantektrade;--the-farm-house--chicken-coop


That would be money poorly spent.


----------



## Musty Mariner

My wife and have been kicking this around but not sure yet. I have lots of questions that need answering first. Like zoning, care, housing and cost. I'm no 2 acres I'm macomb twp. not sure if it's legal. What type of shelter and is it expensive to own chickens. Oh yeah and how many is a good number to have?


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

Musty Mariner said:


> My wife and have been kicking this around but not sure yet. I have lots of questions that need answering first. Like zoning, care, housing and cost. I'm no 2 acres I'm macomb twp. not sure if it's legal. What type of shelter and is it expensive to own chickens. Oh yeah and how many is a good number to have?



If you can take care of a house cat you can take care of chickens. I live in Romeo (Bruce Twp) on 1 acre. I did not contact the township nor did I look at any zoning regs. I am pretty sure that in Macomb Twp on 2 acres you will have no issues whatsoever. Just don't get any roosters. My neighbors are old farmers. They are VERY tolerant of my chickens and because of that, I usually give them a dozen eggs every now and again.. 

As far as housing... I think I spent around $250.00 on my coop (photos posted above). I built it from scratch. Most of the money was spent on dimensional lumber, plywood, Tar paper, cedar roof, nails, screws, welded wire, paint, spar varnish. etc... The exterior is recycled pallets that I dismantled. You can make their housing as elaborate or simple as you want. Ventilation is key!! Look for old sheds on craigslist that you can throw a coat of paint on, cut a pop door in the side, and build some next boxes in. There are also several pre-made coops on craigslist that are pretty cost effective for the non DIY'er

You will spend the most money on the initial investment (coop, feeders, bedding, shelter/run...). after that, it is a bag of feed here and there, some crushed oyster shells from TSC, pine shavings or hay, and that is about it. 

Labor.. I go out to the coop once in the morning and once in the afternoon to gather eggs and check on the hens. I fill the 5 gallon waterer once a week and fill the 5 gallon feeder once every two weeks (more when the weather is cold and the birds eat more). I clean out the poop deck (under the roost) once a week with a cat liter scoop. Clean the entire inside of the coop (completely remove the bedding) once every month or two.. 

As far as flock size is concerned... The birds are pretty cheap (look on craigslist for Pullets or laying hens) I bought mine at 8 weeks (pretty young but fully feathered) and they started laying around 6 months. I have 5. I wanna say I paid 5 bucks each for them. I plan on getting one or two more. *I think the general rule of thumb is 4 square foot per bird indoor space and 10 square foot per bird outdoor space. *

I am going to build a movable chicken coop and buy some electric poultry fence next. I want to move the birds around my backyard so they can naturally fertilize the lawn and take care of my grub problem. 


Jeff


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

ibthetrout said:


> That would be money poorly spent.


Agreed


----------



## Scottygvsu

Went to TSC with the Mrs. today, the baby chicks were too much for her to bear. Now I've got a coop to build. She also wants some ducks. Can you have ducks with the chickens in the same coop/run?


----------



## dead short

Scottygvsu said:


> Went to TSC with the Mrs. today, the baby chicks were too much for her to bear. Now I've got a coop to build. She also wants some ducks. Can you have ducks with the chickens in the same coop/run?



I've always heard that you can......but a lot of people don't. 

Check out www.backyardchickens.com and search through the forum there.


----------



## randall729

Scottygvsu said:


> Went to TSC with the Mrs. today, the baby chicks were too much for her to bear. Now I've got a coop to build. She also wants some ducks. Can you have ducks with the chickens in the same coop/run?


Make sure of this. Ducks should not eat the MEDICATED chick starter feed. Read the feed tag. Chicks and ducks need 90 degree RED heat bulb to keep warm.


----------



## agross

Scottygvsu said:


> Went to TSC with the Mrs. today, the baby chicks were too much for her to bear. Now I've got a coop to build. She also wants some ducks. Can you have ducks with the chickens in the same coop/run?


You can, but I wouldn't do it again. The ducks are much messier with the food and water. And eventually the two ducks we had started really messing with the chickens. We had two ducks and 16 hens, and since sending the ducks to a farmer that wanted them, we go through a lot less food and water.


----------



## Scottygvsu

Thanks for the replies, I'm more than ok with just the chickens.


----------



## ibthetrout

Musty Mariner said:


> My wife and have been kicking this around but not sure yet. I have lots of questions that need answering first. Like zoning, care, housing and cost. I'm no 2 acres I'm macomb twp. not sure if it's legal. What type of shelter and is it expensive to own chickens. Oh yeah and how many is a good number to have?


Visit someone with a flock. That way you can see it all and ask lots of questions. I am in Milan if you care to go that far. PM me if you want to check it out.


----------



## outdoor junkie

You are not supposed to keep any other fowl with chickens. Chickens are carriers to a few diseases other birds are susceptible to.


----------



## outdoor junkie

I switched from chickens to quail last year, and I must say I enjoy them much more.


----------



## Musty Mariner

All the talk about chickens got my wife and I excited. I started building one about a week ago. A few more hours and some paint and we'll be ready for some chickens.


----------



## randall729

Musty Mariner said:


> All the talk about chickens got my wife and I excited. I started building one about a week ago. A few more hours and some paint and we'll be ready for some chickens.


I had good luck with sex-links, gray leghorns, isa browns. pullets. I ordered from Townline poultry farm at Zeeland so I got pullets only. Straight run chicks are half roosters and half pullets if you didn't know.


----------



## dead short

We've got two white chickens (after this winter) not even sure what kind, five red sex link and four black sex link chickens. The black sex link chickens eggs are a little smaller and a little different shape than the others. They all produce nice eggs. 

Word of caution....when you research information for sex link chickens on the Internet, make sure "safe search" is or of there are no kids around. Lol.


----------



## ibthetrout

dead short said:


> We've got two white chickens (after this winter) not even sure what kind, five red sex link and four black sex link chickens. The black sex link chickens eggs are a little smaller and a little different shape than the others. They all produce nice eggs.
> 
> Word of caution....when you research information for sex link chickens on the Internet, make sure "safe search" is or of there are no kids around. Lol.


Last year I added 4 barred rocks pullets to my flock. Even though they were sold as pullets I still got one rooster in the bunch. Every year I add something new. I have to say those barred rocks are probably the nicest bird I have added to the flock. Ours are calm and more friendly than most anything we've raised so far.


----------



## randall729

ibthetrout said:


> Last year I added 4 barred rocks pullets to my flock. Even though they were sold as pullets I still got one rooster in the bunch. Every year I add something new. I have to say those barred rocks are probably the nicest bird I have added to the flock. Ours are calm and more friendly than most anything we've raised so far.


true about barred rocks, sex-link are real skittery.


----------



## ibthetrout

I found the black sex links I bought 2 years ago to also be more aggressive. Had some real spats between the new black sex links and a couple of very large old bitchy hens. The old bittys won that battle. I've been trying to talk the wife into getting another turkey. Coolest thing ever. Had a large heritage tom. Very nice, friendly, liked to be petted and absolutely was in love with my daughter. Where ever that little girl was there was Tom strutting his stuff fanning his tail for her and turning all shades of deep red and blue. Ole Tom also had a chicken girlfriend that would hang by his side. Seems this hen did not like our rooster at the time. Occasionally we would see her perched on top of Tom keeping her distance from the rooster.

Chickens can be very entertaining. Of course there's also the whole pets with benefits aspect. I am back to getting 9-10 eggs a day. I gotta start off loading, 10 dozen are sitting in the fridge right now. Friends and family love it.


----------



## Patman75

For some reason our Easter hatch was a complete bust. Either the rooster is not getting the job done or something happened during incubation. Good thing family farm and home is always loaded with chicks.


----------



## Musty Mariner

Project coop complete now I just need chickens.


----------



## ibthetrout

Musty Mariner said:


> Project coop complete now I just need chickens.


That looks a little small. How many chickens were you planning? Space requirements for regular (large fowl) sized chickens is 4 sq/feet per bird for coop space and 10 sq/feet per bird for run space. If you were doing bantams I think it is half of that.


----------



## Musty Mariner

ibthetrout said:


> That looks a little small. How many chickens were you planning? Space requirements for regular (large fowl) sized chickens is 4 sq/feet per bird for coop space and 10 sq/feet per bird for run space. If you were doing bantams I think it is half of that.


The coop is 7'×4' and still need to make a run.


----------



## Scottygvsu

Musty Mariner said:


> Project coop complete now I just need chickens.



Cool coop!! It's amazing what gets done during the spring lull after ice fishing. I finished my coop last weekend. Please don't judge the crooked run, it goes uphill. I could not convince the wife on how bad an idea that was.


----------



## JimP

Cooling your chickens...


----------



## Scottygvsu

jimp said:


> Cooling your chickens...
> View attachment 209849


Cool idea, my spoiled rotten chickens will love it I'm sure. They'll expect them served on fine china with mealworm gravy of course.


----------



## randall729

Anish said:


> Just realized that in about 2 and a half weeks, most Tractor Supply Companies are going to start having their chick days. We got into keeping chickens about 3 years ago (we've now expanded to ducks, geese, turkey, and guineas) and they are an absolute blast! :lol:
> 
> Anybody planning to get into birds?


Feed prices are down. I am about to place an order for some pullets, ducks some bantams, guineas. If I remember right, you don't want any ducks eating the medicated chick starter. The poultry hatchery offers Merak vaccine and not sure about this.


----------

